# What KInd of dog does this look like ?



## rmontheweb (Apr 25, 2007)

hey guys im just wondering is there any way to tell what bloodline he might be or if he is even full pit. i never seen a full pitbull with these brown and black spots . his father is rednose but not sure about mom the guy told me hes full pit he is also 6 weeks old

















thanks and sorry for dum question


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It is so hard to tell if a dog is pitbull or not by looking at pictures. He looks like he is pitbull he could have boxer in him. He sure is a cute little guy.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No one will be able to tell you for sure he is pure from just seeing him but you can see his dominant breed seems to be Pit. As for the color it is fine for a pit. Here is CH FITZ PITS CA COFFE MOCHO Owned by Fitz Pits Kennls
She is Tan/Black/White But she doesn't have the black spots in her small area of white.


----------

